# Has anyone tried CERAM Marbella, Spain? For DE? And, results??



## kwalker (Jul 13, 2010)

Now looking at DE after a long journey, looking at CERAM Marbella Spain, anyone used this?  Know of it?  Good or bad experiences of it?  Results, time waiting, costs, attitudes etc etc, big thanks in advance, scary commitment!


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hiya ceram was recommended to us by a consultant but we went with serum in Athens after reading so many positive reports on here. Good luck with making your decision! Try and get a free initial phone consult with a few clinics and go with who you like x


----------

